# Stik Shift Saturday



## mcmfw2 (Sep 24, 2016)

Lets see some Stik Shifts...


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 24, 2016)

I just missed stick shift Saturday by a few minutes lol but here's my '66


----------



## NickM (Sep 24, 2016)

I don't have the largest collection, but I love me some original paint schwinns!


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## mcmfw2 (Sep 25, 2016)

Nice Bikes guys.... keep em coming...


----------



## duey377 (Sep 25, 2016)

Beautiful Mark! Im envious.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 25, 2016)

Here's some more  , 67 , 71, and 73 fastbacks


----------



## 68modified (Sep 26, 2016)

Figures I'd miss Stik Shift Saturday! Just like my 66 is missing it's...every day... Anyone have a rusty cure for that laying around?


----------



## schwinnray (Oct 10, 2016)

heres a few 5 speeds


----------



## applekrateowner (Oct 16, 2016)

Sorry I'm late to the party guys lol (by a few days, and no one is here to greet me at the door)


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 16, 2016)

70 Apple Krate


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Oct 16, 2016)

What do you mean I'm TOO BIG to play with the little guys!!!!


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Oct 18, 2016)

Here are some of my stik shifts.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Oct 18, 2016)

A few more


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Oct 18, 2016)

Orphan stik shifts waiting to be adopted.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Oct 18, 2016)

Now that's a line up... Very nice Dan


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks Mark !!


----------



## schwinnray (Oct 19, 2016)

1 need a 69 handle


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Oct 22, 2016)

Not true stik shift bikes but they all have a stikshift. Really freeks the neighbors out when i do this.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 23, 2016)

Here is my 76


----------



## applekrateowner (Oct 23, 2016)

If anyone would like to add an Apple krate to their collection feel free to pm me


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Oct 24, 2016)

1966Fastbacks, great line up. Looks like a garage sale...........:eek:


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Oct 24, 2016)

67Ramshorn said:


> 1966Fastbacks, great line up. Looks like a garage sale...........:eek:



Everyone thinks they are for sale but - NEVER. Working on catching up to you. An impossible task but i am going for it.


----------



## Social Suicide (Nov 26, 2016)

Ice cream! Now on the way home you can get your handgrips all sticky.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Nov 26, 2016)

Insta

 lled a new Schwinn security system. Good luck breakin into my front door.


----------



## REC (Nov 26, 2016)

A little group of shifty bikes, I've got more that are shiftless than shifty...
They're fun to ride regardless!
65 3 Speed



Got to get the decal on the guard yet.
67 3 Speed




68 3 Speed




68 5 Speed




69 5 Speed




REC


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 26, 2016)

Latest addition


----------



## Overhauler (Nov 26, 2016)

Black 66 KB all original


----------



## rusty63 (Nov 26, 2016)

My childhood bike, recently revived. Was my Uncle's when it was new.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Nov 27, 2016)

Social Suicide said:


> Ice cream! Now on the way home you can get your handgrips all sticky. View attachment 388186 View attachment 388187



That's in Marquette !!! I Didn't know there were so many Rays that far north ..


----------



## mcmfw2 (Nov 27, 2016)

rusty63 said:


> My childhood bike, recently revived. Was my Uncle's when it was new.
> View attachment 388491



Great story Dan... It came together nicely...Now find me a nice violet one to add to my collection of 3 speeds...lol


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 29, 2016)

68modified said:


> Figures I'd miss Stik Shift Saturday! Just like my 66 is missing it's...every day... Anyone have a rusty cure for that laying around?
> 
> View attachment 364025



Somebody stole your stick shift.


----------



## 68modified (Nov 29, 2016)

SHO2010 said:


> Somebody stole your stick shift.



lol... Shifter wasn't stolen, it was missing when I bought the bike. I have one on it now, although i lost patience on looking for a rusty one.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 3, 2016)

My first stick shift bike


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 3, 2016)

Its a 73,all og except seat and tubes.got it up and riding . now im gonna clean and polish the chrome.


----------



## Social Suicide (Dec 30, 2016)

Hanging on the wall at the Blackrocks Brewery.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Dec 31, 2016)

I love my Stik Shifts


----------



## Rollo (Dec 31, 2016)

.... Some '66 Coppertone Stik for the last day of the year ...


----------



## Rollo (Jan 21, 2017)

... Sierra Brown Run a Bout with '68 Stik Shift ...


----------



## Rollo (Feb 25, 2017)

... '67 ...


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Feb 25, 2017)

Get rid of that pesky furniture and look what you have more room for.


----------



## Rollo (Feb 25, 2017)

1966fastbacks said:


> Get rid of that pesky furniture and look what you have more room for.
> View attachment 427471 View attachment 427472




... How did those 4 pesky thumb shifter bikes sneak into that herd ? ... ,-)


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Feb 25, 2017)

Always thought they were stupid to. But it's not their fault that as tihat as time goes on things get stupider. Schwinn got it right back in 1963-69 then it went down hill from there.


----------

